# Angular vor JavaScript lernen?



## P3t3r (23. Aug 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich mal mit JavaScript auseinandersetzen und habe bisher Java und C++ gelernt. 
Meine Frage ist nun folgende: Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass keiner mehr JavaScript an sich lernt, sondern eher direkt ein Framework. Macht es Sinn direkt ein Framework zu lernen, wie bspw. Angular oder sollte ich erst mit JavaScript anfangen und dann auf ein Framework wechseln?


----------



## thecain (23. Aug 2017)

Angular IST ein Javascript Framework, das sollte deine Frage beantworten


----------

